# The administration should not have apologized!



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

So we didn't send a big chief to the march in Paris, big deal.  We are too busy taking care of the world for such matters,  Besides, we have been saving all of the countries that did since WW1.  Me thinks that we look like wimps for such lame behavior and surely you do, too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

I think it was a mistake to not send a higher ranking US official...  and it's a big man that can admit a mistake..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2015)

He did try to go!!!!!
.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

He suis Obama!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> So we didn't send a big chief to the march in Paris, big deal.  We are too busy taking care of the world for such matters,  Besides, we have been saving all of the countries that did since WW1.  Me thinks that we look like wimps for such lame behavior and surely you do, too...




Taking care of the world???? excuse me while I.... :lol1:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

And this is the thanks we get...


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

Well Ralphy, until Korea you did have a habit of turning up late for the big stoushes.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, and perhaps now we show up too soon!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

You have gained control of the starter's gun.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's hope so!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

President Obama can't be everywhere, but surely somebody could have jetted off to Paris  to represent the US?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> You have gained control of the starter's gun.



meh....  show up late... and criticized...... show up early and criticized..... what difference does it make?... We have learned that no matter what we do there is criticism... so.... to hell with it.... we'll do what we please and what serves us..


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

I know what you mean QS , but diplomacy has to take a front seat [and diplomacy IS in a country's own interest.]


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, Neville Chamberlin tried that approach and...


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't think that Chamberlain is relevant here is he? We would always want discussions before rushing into any war surely?The longer people can keep two sides talking the better.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> meh....  show up late... and criticized...... show up early and criticized..... what difference does it make?... We have learned that no matter what we do there is criticism... so.... to hell with it.... we'll do what we please and what serves us..



Too thin skinned for a bit of ribbing from a loyal ally eh?







 Shall we take it outside?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, some of our furriner allies tend not to be too appreciative, but not you...  :love_heart:


----------



## oakapple (Jan 14, 2015)

Don't forget Ralphy that you are a furriner to us! It works both ways. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

We are not furriners, we are saviors...


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 14, 2015)

This is all rather silly....just another 'piling on Obama'.

Can't you just hear Fox News, if he had gone......"Wasting tax payer money"


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Too thin skinned for a bit of ribbing from a loyal ally eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all..... just making an observation..  lol!


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And this is the thanks we get...





Ukraine, Afghanistan, Iraq, Israel, Haiti, Cambodia, Vietnam..........


----------



## Debby (Jan 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> meh....  show up late... and criticized...... show up early and criticized..... what difference does it make?... We have learned that no matter what we do there is criticism... so.... to hell with it.... we'll do what we please and what serves us..





So nothing changes.  Time to start digging bomb shelters again?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> This is all rather silly....just another 'piling on Obama'.
> 
> Can't you just hear Fox News, if he had gone......"Wasting tax payer money"



As I said...  I think Obama has finally learned that it doesn't matter what he does he will be lambasted by the media... so.. IMO.. he should do as he chooses and not worry about it.    I believe the whole thing came as a bit of a surprise to the administration... I don't think they realized how major of a rally this was going to be.. But.. still..  Eric Holder was IN France.  He could have gone..   As for Obama.. one can understand that it was just too short of a notice for all the security needed.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> So nothing changes.  Time to start digging bomb shelters again?



As you wish....  it's up to you.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hmmm, seems though Hitler was building up his war machine as talks went on and Japan worked diplomacy until their fleet was in place to attack Pearl Harbor.  Diplomacy must be used with great discretion...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I think it was a mistake to not send a higher ranking US official...  and it's a big man that can admit a mistake..


 
I agree, even the VP, Kerry. I think I saw the NYPD: a city organization was sending reps to the funerals of the killed police. 

And it does seem like the US takes care of the world at times but I do not want the world to take of us nor should we take their of them. Assistance is another story.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> I agree, even the VP, Kerry. I think I saw the NYPD: a city organization was sending reps to the funerals of the killed police.
> 
> And it does seem like the US takes care of the world at times but I do not want the world to take of us nor should we take their of them. Assistance is another story.


Now that is a statement I can agree with....assistance is good.....


----------



## kcvet (Jan 14, 2015)

Debby said:


> So nothing changes.  Time to start digging bomb shelters again?



funny you should mention that. Missile silo's are still for sale

http://www.hardenedstructures.com/bunkers-for-Sale.php


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Taking care of the world???? excuse me while I.... :lol1:



That was a bit over the top. Ralphy's comment, not yours)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 14, 2015)

Let's not make this such an issue.  We are friends here.  We all make mistakes and that goes for all of us.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2015)

Much ado about nothing, IMO.  The news media jumped on it as usual making a big deal of it, and the people delight.


----------

